# 2009 Outback 250Rs Super Excellent Condition



## jfred (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello,

We are thinking about selling our Outback. We are now switching to other things and so here's your chance to buy one for much less than a new unit. We just honestly never used it so you're basically getting new rv.... Used lighty 4-5 times. It's worth coming to take a look to see how nice this is in person. We are in the Philadelphia/Allentown area.

This is not a desperation sale. Reasonable offers may be considered but, ---------NO LOWBALLERS PLEASE-----------









Asking 16,999.

Please call me at: two 6 seven 7 three three eight 3 nine 3


----------



## gbmoneymatters (Mar 11, 2012)

jfred said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are thinking about selling our Outback. We are now switching to other things and so here's your chance to buy one for much less than a new unit. We just honestly never used it so you're basically getting new rv.... Used lighty 4-5 times. It's worth coming to take a look to see how nice this is in person. We are in the Philadelphia/Allentown area.
> 
> ...


Did you sell your trailer yet? I'm guessing that you have as I can see it was posted quite a while ago. Please let me know. Thx


----------

